# saddle help please



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've heard of Steele trees and have heard that they are really good (never owned one myself though). I've never heard of the other brand.

Do you know the general dimensions you're looking for? If you need a FQHB with a 7" gullet, you might look at Corriente. My family has 3 and I'm currently considering getting another. Really affordable and super good working quality for the price. Mine fits my 16.2 hand, 1500 pound draft cross.


----------



## copper (Mar 1, 2014)

i am needing a saddle more in the endurace catagory. corrientes are nice tho., i've been around them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oops LOL. Guess it might help if I'd actually read the _section _that the thread is in :wink:.

Just came across it on the "new posts" list.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome to the form.

A week isn't very long to be looking. Patience! Many of us look for months...or longer. If you are in a big hurry you are likely to settle for something you will have to turn around and resell.

If you are shopping online just make sure you are familiar with the make and model you are bidding on.

Good luck. In my opinion, shopping for the right saddle is no easy task.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a Henry Miller for my gaited horses. My Mennonite tack guy has a used one with the English stirrups(vs a western fender like mine.) $500.00, I think. It has a horn, I think. I like it, but have not done more than about 8 miles in it. 

I could do without the horn.

Nancy


----------



## KAB (Mar 12, 2011)

*saddle help*

Desoto saddle.


----------



## KAB (Mar 12, 2011)

*saddle help*

Try a Desoto saddle.Made by endurance person.They can be found used.West Of Ole England tack shop in Stuart Fl. has one on consignment.It has a wide tree.You can also call the maker and give her the number on the saddle and she can tell you if she thinks it will fit your horse.Good luck with your search.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

arent Desoto's hard to find?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Google horsesaddleshop and download the free templates. My walker needs an extra wide but they don't exist in western except for draft but his back isn't long enough for a draft. Using a heavy wire coat hanger I formed it to his back. As I make saddle inquiries, I ask for a front on pic, taken from a crouching position and I am able to compare the wire to the prospective saddle. It is the tree size you should be shopping for as well as seat size.


----------



## copper (Mar 1, 2014)

i'm looking into an "allegany mt. trail saddles''. the renegade style endurance., comes with great standard features, they send a 'fit kit' and guarantee the fit. 

anybody have any info on this company? looks so good. and their new price isn't much higher than many other's used prices, with a custom fit?!


----------

